# Lexan/Replacement Rear Window



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I know a few of you are running them, where's the best place to get them? Only need the rear screen not the sides.

There's a few different materials to choose from but want something that doesn't scratch easily. Do you need to replace all the window rubbers as well?

Failing that...who's got a stock glass R33 rear screen they dont want?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Plastics 4 Performace, or have a go DIY 

you can guy sheets online, prob even on ebay - MarGaurd, lexan etc


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Adam.

I've tried Plastics 4 Performance twice but they never get back to me 

Do you have to replace the original window rubbers etc when you fit them?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

call them 

i think if the trim/rubbers are ok use them again.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

What sort of weight saving are you looking at when you compare OEM and Lexan for the full set of rear and sides?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Do Import R33's have clear or green tinted glass does anyone know ?


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> Do Import R33's have clear or green tinted glass does anyone know ?



My R33 is an import and the rear glass is clear...


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Mines clear too, apart from where the big white race numbers are...... and the sunstrip.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks chaps. Clear polycarbonate screen on it's way


----------

